# Golive-Automatisierung



## swinx (19. Juli 2001)

Hallo Leute,

kennt sich jemand mit Adobe GoLive 5 gut aus?
Gibt es da eine Funktion, bei der man z.B. ein Bild durch ein anderes
ersetzen kann, und dann ändert es sich automatisch auf allen Seiten der Website? Mit richtiger Skalierung mein ich...

Wär echt schön, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Bye


----------



## Flame (23. Juli 2001)

*ich denke*

da könnte mit templates erledigt werden.
ob das in golive möglich ist kann ich dir nicht so genau sagen, da es bei mir nicht drauf (hdd) ist.
sollte aber möglich sein.
ansonsten erstell se in dreamweaver.
demo gits auf:
http://www.macromedia.com/de/

related links:
http://www.lynda.com/tips/golive/
http://www.lynda.com/ (allgemein)
http://www.zdnet.de/internet/artikel/wdm/200007/content03_00-wc.html
(übersicht)

ich hoffe es hilft


----------

